# Three month old buck already trying to mate



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

My 3 month old Nigerian dwarf is already trying to mate with my doe who is about 6 weeks old. Is this normal? And can she possibly get hurt from him trying? Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

When my ND buck was 4 months old, he bred 4 adult does. So your guy is probably getting to the point where he can breed. 

It's rare but I've heard of ND doelings being bred on accident at 2 to 3 months old. I would separate them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Time to separate. They can be fertile at 8 weeks old.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I have a few "eager" boys who were born April 9th so yeah, time to take action: separate or band them. 

I wish I could invent a goat-proof chastity belt for my does. Any ideas


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

They r the only two goats I have. If I separate them won't they cry and be lonely?


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Were you planning on castrating him? 

I agree that they need to be separated now but it is hard on them to be alone. 

If they share a fence so they can see each other and be near that is less stressful for them. Sounds like you neen a different long term solution.


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

In order to get milk she has to become pregnant first right? If it's gonna do more harm then good I will go ahead and castrate. Is it too late to do it now?


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Too late for the banding method I mean


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Not too late to band IMO, but you could also have a vet castrate. Does shouldn't be bred until they are at least 8 months old.


----------



## 76sarahann (Apr 3, 2015)

I had a buck that mated with his sister at 4 months, lucky enough she lost it 1 month later. It can happen!!!!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

OP, if you want milk, you'd be better off buy a doe in milk or a heavy bred doe. The soonest your doeling will be able to safely kid is a year from now (if she is only 6 weeks old) and that is only true if she grows enough to be breed at 8 months. 

If you want to keep your buck intact, put him in a separate pen next to the doeling. You might want to think about getting a wether friend of the buckling and a wether or doe friend for the doeling. I don't like keeping goats alone unless they are sick/hurt/or in labor. But that's just how I do it. Good luck!


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

I got my goats as pets not for milk so not getting milk isn't a big deal. I just thought it would be fun to milk a goat every day. But I don't want her to get pregnant too early and it harm her so this week I will be the stuff to band narnia. I have read multiple posts about getting an antiseptic to keep him clean after its done. Any suggestions on exactly what I need to buy ?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

I usually soak the band in alcohol a few minutes before applying. I use iodine to clean the area on the goat where the band will be applied. I've never needed to clean the area after that but if I did I would use iodine spray. It doesn't string and kills a wide range of different organisms. 

I would make sure your little buck has had a CD/T vaccination to protect from tetanus prior to banding. 

Also, when I band I give my boys some pain medication. Many people don't but I think it helps a lot. You can use banamine (have to get from vet) or aspirin. I usually give aspirin at least 30 minutes before banding. 

Aspirin is dosed up to 100 mg/kg.
1 kg = 2.2 lbs

Aspirin can be ground up and drenched with some water. Or you can ground it up and sprinkle on grain. Most of my goats will just take the orange chewable aspirin tablets like a treat.


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

I have already given him his initial dose of cdt but the second dose isn't due for another 10 days. Is it still safe to band him before his second injection?


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

NewGoatMommy said:


> I have already given him his initial dose of cdt but the second dose isn't due for another 10 days. Is it still safe to band him before his second injection?


The vaccine starts to work by 14 days. I wouldn't worry about waiting for the booster.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I usually spray the banded area with blu-kote every few days until it detaches. So maybe twice a week.

I give them something for pain before banding, and sometimes the morning after if they are affected.

The bigger they are they will be a little more sore. You can probably expect him to be sore for a few days, but the worst should be over in a couple hours. I like to band at night so they stand a better chance of sleeping it off.

I usually hold the kid in a standing position, towards my mom, who applies the band (teamwork, haha!). Try not to touch his back legs. I always practice on a stuffed animal first. Stretch the band, and slip the scrotum in. Check that both testes are below the band, and that there are no teats or hair in the band. Leave some room between the band and his tummy. Gently close the instrument around his scrotum, and roll it off.

Voila! Now if you've found that you oops you can cut the band off and try again, but check for mistakes right away. After it's been on for awhile it's a huge no-no to cut the band, as it would open him to infection. So if you need to redo, do it right away.


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

Thank you so much guys for your help!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

He may cry and moan, but, the pain does subside. If you can make him walk around for an hour of so- it will actually numb the area sooner. ( keeps his mind off the pain).
There is no pain free way to neuter a buck. All we can do is try and make the pain go away faster! 

When you decide to breed your girl, I am sure there will be someone around that has a good buck that will breed your doe for you. Keeping a buck isn't really fun. A wether is so much more personable and way less odoriferous during rut!


----------



## NewGoatMommy (Apr 14, 2015)

My 9 year heard me talking to my husband about having to band Narnia and she was like I saw on Dr. Phil where they take this rubber band and it makes m fall off. I think she meant dr pol. I can just imagine a dr Phil episode about castrating goats. "This is a safe place to talk about losing your manhood"


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

Lol!^^^


----------

